# ABS Fault



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

We had some snow today and the traction control went off a couple times while taking off from a stop. Nothing out of the normal and this was with 2nd gear or even 3rd gear rolling stops. When I was almost home, the traction control kicked in again and then an ABS Fault warning came up on the display with the Traction Control Off icon showing. The ABS is not working at all and the same with traction control. I checked and changed the fuse even though the original looked fine. I have turned the car off and on several times and the warning comes up still. Any ideas on what might be wrong? I will take it to the dealer but want some advice so I know what to expect.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

My guess is a wheel sensor since you are also getting the ABS fault. They feed info to the ABS regarding brake lockup. Everyone i know that has had ABS problems on any brand has been wheel sensor. Should be a quick fix under warranty.


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

Try driving the car again but without acctivating the T/C. The warning should go away. This happens all the time on the dyno when they forget to turn off the T/C.


----------



## lonestarshack (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got an '06 and the second time I got in the car, the ABS fault and the TRAC OFF came on. I was very pleased with the purchase....<insert sarcasm here>. Anyway, it has come on and off about 20 times in the last week. It only appears to come on when I'm going down the highway and I romp on it hard in 3rd or 4th gear. I guess that would be similar to being on a dyno. Any thoughts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lonestarshack said:


> Just got an '06 and the second time I got in the car, the ABS fault and the TRAC OFF came on. I was very pleased with the purchase....<insert sarcasm here>. Anyway, it has come on and off about 20 times in the last week. It only appears to come on when I'm going down the highway and I romp on it hard in 3rd or 4th gear. I guess that would be similar to being on a dyno. Any thoughts?


*Yes, take it to be checked out, something doesn't appear to be right.*


----------



## lonestarshack (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, I took it in and it appears that it's the left rear wheel sensor. Not to my surprise, they had to order the part. However, they cleaned the contacts and it has not come on since I picked it up and they couldn't get it to come on after they cleaned the contacts. I plan on letting them change it out, but thought I would share the progress.


----------



## Txjmg05 (Feb 6, 2020)

Are experiencing a ABS fault while driving not under acceleration or sitting at a stop sign In which my gauge cluster seems to lose power My tachometer and speedometer Drop to 0 and my radio turns off What would cause this


----------

